# mortons tender quick



## dan the mano (Feb 2, 2020)

hey when using the Morton tender cure , do/can you still add their normal amount of salt as what the recipe calls for . you see i have some jerky going and i really never use use the any cure ... just the salt ... thank you 

 basically what im asking for is if i can still use the cure with salt at same amount as originally asked for  .. and if so how much would i reduce the salt by ..

  thank you


----------



## bregent (Feb 2, 2020)

No, Use it per suggested cure rates and you'll have all the salt you need.  Personally I would use your standard recipe and Cure#1 instead.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 2, 2020)

I use cure #1 also.  I try to make my jerky low sodium, so only use a little salt. Get most of the salt from the *Worcestershire* , soy and sometimes ketchup for the marinade.


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 4, 2020)

thank you guys i appreciate the advice


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2020)

No extra salt is needed when using TQ.
And if you're making your jerky from ground meat, I hope your recipe calls for only one half TBS  of TQ per pound of ground meat, instead of the full TBS of TQ called for with a pound of Whole Meat.

Bear


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> No extra salt is needed when using TQ.
> And if you're making your jerky from ground meat, I hope your recipe calls for only one half TBS  of TQ per pound of ground meat, instead of the full TBS of TQ called for with a pound of Whole Meat.
> 
> Bear


no i actually make muscle jerky , tried the hamburger stuff , just didn't care for it, but no a lot of my recipes don't call for a cure at all , so i was wanting to go and add the cure (MTC) and maybe just cut back on the salt . from what i have read read something like 1 TBSP cure per pound . how doew this sound .
thanks again


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2020)

dan the mano said:


> no i actually make muscle jerky , tried the hamburger stuff , just didn't care for it, but no a lot of my recipes don't call for a cure at all , so i was wanting to go and add the cure (MTC) and maybe just cut back on the salt . from what i have read read something like 1 TBSP cure per pound . how doew this sound .
> thanks again




Yup---With TQ that is the amount called for whole meat. (1 TBS per pound of meat)
If that is too salty for you, like advised above, you could use less salt by going with Cure #1 @ 1tsp per 5 pounds of meat, and only add the amount of salt that you want.
You'd be cutting the salt by 2/3 by only adding 1 tsp of salt per pound when using Cure #1.

Bear


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---With TQ that is the amount called for whole meat. (1 TBS per pound of meat)
> If that is too salty for you, like advised above, you could use less salt by going with Cure #1 @ 1tsp per 5 pounds of meat, and only add the amount of salt that you want.
> You'd be cutting the salt by 2/3 by only adding 1 tsp of salt per pound when using Cure #1.
> 
> Bear


great thank you ...


----------

